# Need a SSD



## tkin (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi Guys, I'm currently using a WD Black 1TB for both OS and storage. But after prolonged use the disk is slowing down. Specially during boot times. 

I used to follow a pattern earlier where I kept OS and Storage in two different hard disks, thereby distributing the load, helped when I did some i/o intensive stuff on one disk and there was no issues launching programs.

I want to do the same again and this time I am thinking about getting a SSD.

My requirements are:

*1. Performance:* I'm no performance enthusiast and would not use my SSD for benchmarking. As long as the system boots up fast and the system becomes usable soon after boot up I'll be happy.

*2. Reliability:* This is what is most important to me. I hate having to reload OS if the disk crashes, not to mention losing data, specially save games etc. I take backups at times but I'll rather have a reliable disk. I know that ssds do not suffer mechanical issues like hdds do but I'd read in the past that they suffer from electronic failures. *Specially related to controllers*(Corsair ssds afaik a long time ago). Also as far as warranty goes *3 years is good enough but I'm willing to pay a little extra to get 5 years.*

*3. Capacity:* *120GB* will be good enough for me, if they follow same rule as hdd then I guess around 110GB will be usable which is good enough for me. But I'll take 250GB if I can manage within my budget.

*4. Budget:* *7k,* not a penny more.

Interested in : Intel, Samsung, Corsair(if they are reliable).
Not interested in: Kingston, Transcend.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 23, 2015)

Samsung 850 EVO 120GB -5300. (5 Years)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2015)

+1 to Samsung 850 Evo or Pro (whatever you prefer)


----------



## tkin (Mar 23, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Samsung 850 EVO 120GB -5300. (5 Years)


Will look into it.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> +1 to Samsung 850 Evo or Pro (whatever you prefer)


Difference?

And what are everyone's opinion on *Intel *SSD? I saw one report a long time back saying they are the most reliable ssd in the market?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2015)

Samsung EVO 840 vs Intel Performance? [Solved] - Performance - Storage

Samsung 850 Pro or Intel 730 or... [Solved] - SSD - Storage

Intel 730 Or Samsung 850 Pro? - Storage Solutions - Linus Tech Tips

Samsung SSD 850 Evo review - CNET

I don't think 730 series in available in India.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 23, 2015)

Go for 850 evo. And along that the availability of intel 730 is still unknown.


----------



## tkin (Mar 23, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Samsung EVO 840 vs Intel Performance? [Solved] - Performance - Storage
> 
> Samsung 850 Pro or Intel 730 or... [Solved] - SSD - Storage
> 
> ...


730 looks nice but certainly out of my budget, even if it was available in India. 

850 Evo looks to be the best option for me now: Samsung 850 EVO 120GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD: Amazon.in: Electronics

I have one question, *does Samsung India service SSD?* Or do I have to send it to the seller, in that case it's out of the picture, PrimeABGB is most unreliable in terms of support.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Go for 850 evo. And along that the availability of intel 730 is still unknown.


I'm just interested in the service center for Samsung.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

If they sell anything they do provide the service. And service varies from city to city.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 24, 2015)

tkin said:


> 730 looks nice but certainly out of my budget, even if it was available in India.
> 
> 850 Evo looks to be the best option for me now: Samsung 850 EVO 120GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD: Amazon.in: Electronics
> 
> ...



You can ask Samsung India CC about that.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 24, 2015)

shockingly Samsung SSDs and Air conditioners are the only things worth buying from them and are generally great quality and vfm


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 24, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> shockingly Samsung SSDs and Air conditioners are the only things worth buying from them and are generally great quality and vfm



SSDs and memory cards only. 

I don't trust them with ACs when Daikin, O'general, etc Japanese AC makers are there. Even *carrier* does a fine job.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 24, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> SSDs and memory cards only.
> 
> I don't trust them with ACs when Daikin, O'general, etc Japanese AC makers are there. Even *carrier* does a fine job.



your telling me? 
My family manufactures and sells ACs
samsung ACs are best for someone on a budget

someone who can spend more,Hitachi,daikin,hualing and general are the best!!

- - - Updated - - -

sorry for OT


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey We went from SSD to AC. How come?


----------

